# Paraglider?



## siafulinux (Jun 17, 2010)

So a while back I found out about these quick setup paragliders. The idea hit me that these could possibly be used for scouting, air surveillance, etc. In the video below, it takes about 2 minutes for this guy to get from the back of his truck to up in the air.

Of course expense is one issue and training another, but it could be useful in some situations I guess? Either way, it sure looks like a LOT of fun in the mean time!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You don't want to use something for surveillance that makes you easily seen. It looks like fun though.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks fun, you would need from 5k to 10k and suggest trying skydiving lessons (around $2,600.00) as the landing looks the same....


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Thought very seriously about one of these. The expence was the biggest set back. Yes they do look like fun. I was surprised at the rate of climb. A small person 150-175 lbs can do 8 ft per second. With a ceiling of 16000 ft you could scout a good many things. I know that when I jump with a 320 chute, I can hang out a good long time aloft and spot a surprising amount of stuff on the way down.


----------



## siafulinux (Jun 17, 2010)

JustCliff said:


> Thought very seriously about one of these. The expence was the biggest set back. Yes they do look like fun. I was surprised at the rate of climb. A small person 150-175 lbs can do 8 ft per second. With a ceiling of 16000 ft you could scout a good many things. I know that when I jump with a 320 chute, I can hang out a good long time aloft and spot a surprising amount of stuff on the way down.


Yup they definately look like a LOT of fun. Also like the fact that it's quick to get up and going and also to put away. Didn't know they could go up to 16000 ft though; thats quite high!

Think it could be a useful tool if the money was there for it.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I thought it was Cool!!!*

*But first of all it would take a Chevy 350 eng. to get my big ass off the ground! and a chute about three times as big.... but if I had to listen to that WAHOOO crap much longer I'd be thinking trap shooting!! PULL!!!..

*


----------



## siafulinux (Jun 17, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *But first of all it would take a Chevy 350 eng. to get my big ass off the ground! and a chute about three times as big.... but if I had to listen to that WAHOOO crap much longer I'd be thinking trap shooting!! PULL!!!..
> 
> *


lol, mine wouldn't be much smaller than your 350 or chute!

Speaking of height, came across the following this morning.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I keep looking at these things and then I start wondering...how many are running extra quiet mufflers and flown by a 100 pound Cartel member with about 100 lbs of coke on board.... I can't be the only one thinking that... there are thousands of miles of empty border to fly over.. and rough country...nap of the earth flying... or a mile high.. wonder if it puts out a radar hit?...

Ahh the wonders of modern toys!*


----------



## siafulinux (Jun 17, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *I keep looking at these things and then I start wondering...how many are running extra quiet mufflers and flown by a 100 pound Cartel member with about 100 lbs of coke on board.... I can't be the only one thinking that... there are thousands of miles of empty border to fly over.. and rough country...nap of the earth flying... or a mile high.. wonder if it puts out a radar hit?...
> 
> Ahh the wonders of modern toys!*


Not to mention a larger fuel tank than what is normally allowed.


----------

